# Penang , Malaysia



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

Penang lies on the north-western coast of Peninsular Malaysia. The state comprises an island of some 285 sq. km and a narrow strip of approximately 760 sq. km on the mainland known as Seberang Perai (Province Wellesley separated by a channel 3 km wide at the closest point). They are linked by the Penang Bridge and a 24-hour ferry service. Its population of more than 1 million represents a happy mix of the major races found in Malaysia with Malays making up 32%, the Chinese 59% and Indians 7%


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Penang*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Penang At Night Time*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Panorama*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Penang Beach*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Penang Bridge*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Penang Burmese Temple*


----------



## deli (Dec 12, 2004)

very nice....looks like singapore


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

kay: nice city


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

dende n green.


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Penang is also called Georgetown right? 

Also, this cruise ship in the picture below, is it from a Chinese-owned cruise line? Like from Hong Kong? The ship looks really familiar.


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

nice city. by the way, in China town even the tel No. writen in Chinese, that must make Chinese cities feel shame.


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

Great post! kay:



raymond_tung88 said:


> Penang is also called Georgetown right?
> 
> Also, this cruise ship in the picture below, is it from a Chinese-owned cruise line? Like from Hong Kong? The ship looks really familiar.


yep 
As for Star Cruise, I think it's owned by a malaysian company, Genting


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Farquhar Street*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Street Level*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Gurney Drive*


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

raymond_tung88 said:


> Penang is also called Georgetown right?
> 
> Also, this cruise ship in the picture below, is it from a Chinese-owned cruise line? Like from Hong Kong? The ship looks really familiar.


Penang is actually a state in Malaysia. Georgetown is the capital city of Penang State. But since Penang is more like a city as a whole, therefore people tend to call the urban vicinity Penang than calling it Georgetown. 

Star Cruise is owned by Malaysian... a subsidiary of Genting Group (the Casino and Entertainment tycoon in Malaysia)...


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

my home sweet home...
no place is better then home


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Penang International Sports Arena (PISA)*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Residential Housings*


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

amazing pictures soho!!


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)




----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)




----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)

*Penang @ Night*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

nice city and the bridge is fantastic and big!!


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

It was the longest bridge in Asia upon completion back in the 80s if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

yes until now its the biguest, its impressive!!


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

It's a beautiful city. I'm so deeply in love with her, hehehe


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

Are most Malaysian cities so clean and modern??


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Penang is one of the most developed cities after Kuala Lumpur and i would say it's the most extraordinary city on Peninsular Malaysia as the city itself comes in a package of modernity and at the same time relaxing with the wonderful beaches and of course the Penang Hill. 

I would say Malaysian cities are generally clean on Asian standards.


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes !!! Penang.


----------



## Adam Tan (Dec 27, 2005)

my sweet home........


----------



## Adam Tan (Dec 27, 2005)

penang skyline


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

*----------PENANG IN 2006-----------*

*City Skyline*









*Residentials*









*Century Old Pre-War houses*

















*Penang Trishaws* - Traditional mode of transportation









*Mutiara Beach Resort* - One of the many beach resorts in Penang.









*Seaside apartments*


----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## SoHo~ (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice pictures!  What is the best beach in Penang? How is the beach at Batu Ferringhi?


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow how is Malayais this rich or at least this visually stunning tourism. Im really impressed with this country.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Very Controversial said:


> Nice pictures!  What is the best beach in Penang? How is the beach at Batu Ferringhi?


Batu Ferringhi beach is the most popular beach among tourists but the untouched beaches at Muka Head and Pantai Keracut is better.


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

What a wonderfully pleasant looking city!


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

pics by cooltemper


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

more pics by cooltemper




























pics by Adam Tan


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

some of my own pics


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

some more of mine...




























from the net
By: Camy Michel


----------



## ntly1 (Jul 21, 2006)

well done !:nocrook:


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

A lot of interesting architecture in Penang.


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

Penang sure has a lil bit of everything for everyone ... love it


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

DSC_9900-40 by travel-2007, on Flickr










DSC_9908-40 by travel-2007, on Flickr










DSC_9868-10 by travel-2007, on Flickr










DSC_9757-10 by travel-2007, on Flickr


----------

